# kill sheet



## zakrea (14 أغسطس 2006)

اتقدم الى جميع زملائي مهندسين البترول بالتنحية والسلام اليهم جميع واتمنى ان اجد طلبي هذا عند احد الاخوان- مسالة بالحل ل kill sheetوعايز افهم طريقة الحل بالكامل وشكرا واتمنى انه يكون فى اسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (15 أغسطس 2006)

محمد الحلو,,,,
إبعتها يا زكريا, وإن استطعنا أن نحلها فلن نقصر إن شاء, فحتما ستجد الحل عند عند أحد الإخوان المهندسين.


----------



## zakrea (15 أغسطس 2006)

*kill sheet*

انا الحمد الله بعت المسالة واتمنى حلها وفهما مع بعضنا البعض هي سهله خالص بس عايزين نفهم طريقة حلها وهل يوجود من kill sheet انواع وما هى وكيفية الحل وشكرا الى جميع اعضاء ومشرفين المنتدي اللى هو احسن منتدي هندي فى العالم بالتعاون والاتحاد ان شاء الله مع بعضنا البعض واتمنى انو كلنا نساعد بعض فى مجال اتاحة فرص العمل لبعضنا لو امكن وما فيش حد يبخل على اخوه بأي فرصة عمل ونوثق علاقتنا مع بعضنا بالحب والخير والمعلومات والعلم لانه هو ده سلحنا اتمنى من الله عزوجل التوفيق للجميع 
وتحياتي اخوكم المهندس/محمد زكريا


----------



## zakrea (15 أغسطس 2006)

*تقسيم الملفات*

انا عايز اقدم لزملائي Iwcf بس هي عندي حوالى22mbومش عارف اعمل ايه فى تقسيمة لو حد يعرف طريقة يبعتها او برنامج بيقسم الملف ده الرجاء الافادة 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (16 أغسطس 2006)

إضغط الملف أولا بإستخدام winzip أو winrar ثم قم بتحميله ، ولكن تأكد من حجمه الجديد هل هو مسموح به أم لا
وما شاء الله أثريتم الملتقى بمشاركاتكم الجادة والرائعة ..... إلى الأمام وفقكم الله


----------



## zakrea (17 أغسطس 2006)

*حد يفدني*

بعد السلام عليكم بالنسبة للبرامج الضغط ما بتضغط كثير
يعني الملف عندي 22mb تضغطة 21mb بس عايز برنامج يقص او يجزاه الى عده اجزاء بس علشان اقدر انى انزله على المنتدي بس الرجاء الافاده


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (22 أغسطس 2006)

هة الملف اللي عندك PDF وWord ؟؟؟ إذا كان وورد, تقسيمه سهل, أما إذا كان PDF, هناك Acrobat Reader Professional 0.6 وعن طريق القص واللصق يمكن أن تقسمه!!!!!


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احلام فرج نبيل (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل تم اجابة الاخ zakreaعلى طلبة بخصوص حل مسألة kill sheet , اذا تم اجابتة اود ان اعرف ما هو الحل .
و لكم جزيل الشكر و بالمناسبة اود ان اهنئكم على هذا الموقع المفيد جدا و الرائع و مزيدا من التقدم.


----------



## Hamoud AL-Afis (8 نوفمبر 2010)

زكريا الي انتا باعثها هاي جزء من kill sheet مش كاملا


----------



## Hamoud AL-Afis (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اعمل في مجال النفط والي يريد اي استفسار عن مجال حفر الابار او المعدات يتفضل بالسؤال
حمود العافص سوريا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear..

kindly check in attached


----------

